# Released my first album on iTunes



## Colin Peters (May 20, 2014)

It's been a long time coming, but I finally finished my first acoustic instrumental album. For anyone who's interested, I have a few of the songs posted on ReverbNation. http://www.reverbnation.com/colinpeters?profile_view_source=profile_box


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Took a listen to all three - nice tunes.


----------



## SoundSculptor (Apr 19, 2014)

Great chill vibes! I became a fan of you on Reverbnation as well


----------

